# Big Boy #4014 Refurbishing



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

*UP Big Boy #4014 Refurbishing*


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Saw it in Salt Lake City when it was enroute to Cheyenne. That is one long behemoth! Looks like lots of work ahead.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Can you imagine what it takes to get the boiler up to temperature and how long it takes for it to cool down.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

They probably have to light it up the day before it's used. 😂


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

It looks like one of the massive heat exchangers built by Air Products in Hanover Twp PA. I heard that it won't be completed in time for the 150th anniversary celebration of the golden spike in Utah?


----------

